# Hello from Ontario



## Ride Baby Ride (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just joined this forum a couple days ago and have already learned so much from reading the current threads. I reside in southwestern Ontario and have been riding on and off since I was 12. Unfortunately I had to give it up when I started university due to no money or car. I have recently gotten back into riding and am enjoying taking western riding lessons on a 500 acre ranch/cattle farm. I am an Occupational Therapist by trade but live and breath for every moment I can spend with the horses. Hopefully I will be able to buy my own horse in the next couple of months with the help from my riding instructor.

I look forward to learning from everyone's experience and hopefully be able to add my own knowledge at some point. 

Cheers
Allison


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. I hope you can get a horse soon!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey -- Ontario! Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! OOOH that will be so exciting when you get a horse someday! Welcome and hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome Allison! Yay for Ontario!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.

There sure are lots from Ontario on here now!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello from another Ontario member! Enjoy the boards and see you around!


----------



## sloan (Jan 28, 2009)

**Waving** I'm from Ontario too. And joined today. This looks like a great forum!!


----------

